# No audio with Intel Kabylake HDMI



## ldgc (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello fellow daemons 
Observations
1) OS: 11.2-Release.
2) Installed drm-next-kmod from Ports Collection and followed pkg-message instructions.
3) Laptop: video and audio work ; TV: HDMI video work but not HDMI audio.
I followed the handbook and forums posts instructions but I couldn't find a solution to the problem.
Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2018)

Please post the output of `cat /dev/sndstat`.


----------



## ldgc (Jul 18, 2018)

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC255 (Internal Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <Realtek ALC255 (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
pcm2: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
No devices installed from userspace.
```


----------



## shepper (Jul 18, 2018)

The solution to your problem is in Section 7.2.3 of the FreeBSD handbook.
FreeBSD handbook Section 7.2 Setting up the Sound Card


----------



## ldgc (Jul 18, 2018)

shepper said:


> The solution to your problem is in Section 7.2.3 of the FreeBSD handbook.
> FreeBSD handbook Section 7.2 Setting up the Sound Card


I already followed its instructions but it didn't work


----------



## shepper (Jul 18, 2018)

The default sound device is pcm0.  Your HDMI is pcm2.  To use HDMI you need to set your default sound device to pcm2.  The section I referenced tells you how.


----------



## ldgc (Jul 18, 2018)

shepper said:


> The default sound device is pcm0.  Your HDMI is pcm2.  To use HDMI you need to set your default sound device to pcm2.  The section I referenced tells you how.


shepper I already did that.
The problem is not to choose HDMI sound as the default device but instead how to make HDMI sound work in TV.


----------



## sidetone (Jul 18, 2018)

Here is for getting HDMI audio to work with Radeon, maybe it applies to Intel too...
http://freebsdwiki.net/index.php/Hardware_Configuration,_Audio/Video#Audio_Selection
`grep audio` in /usr/src/sys/dev/drm2/i915/. It looks like there's a condition in intel_hdmi.c to turn on hdmi audio if it's detected. The problem may possibly not even be in that directory. Maybe it's not supported yet on that card?


----------



## ldgc (Jul 24, 2018)

sidetone I prefer to use x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb until graphics/drm-next-kmod becomes more stable.
Thank you for the suggestion


----------

